# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  Martech NG4 REN,RER,REU,REW,RHR,REZ update

## mohamed73

*Martech Activations Managment Software update 0.1.3.3357*  *New models added to supported list:*  *NTG4 REN P05064243AI Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REN P05064244AJ Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REN P05064759AC Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REN P68092001AE Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 RER P05064114AG Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 RER P05064114AG Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 RER P05064401AH Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 RER P050641401AI Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REU P05091097AB Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REW P05064402AK Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REW P05064403AJ Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REW P05064247AG Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REZ P05064402AK Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REZ P05064402AI Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REZ P05064247AK Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REZ P05064248AL Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 RHR P68092000AE Harman/Becker Chrysler
NTG4 REZ P6809001AE Harman/Becker Chrysler* 
Best Regards *Martech Team*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

